# Sedona, AZ in August



## kbassosc (Oct 6, 2005)

I have traded for the Sunterra Resorts The Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort for a week next August with my husband, his daughter, and her family. We realize August in Arizona will be hot. With the elevation of Sedona, we are hoping that it will be bearable there, unlike in lower elevations like Phoenix.

I have read all the reviews on this site, which are very helpful. My main question is, should we be able to do things outdoors in the afternoon, usually? Or do we need to plan to be inside then? My stepdaughter has 3 kids, 2 boys (12 and 9) and a daughter (5).

If anyone lives in the Sedona area and would be able to answer this, I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 6, 2005)

We were in Sedona this past July.  It was hot during the days, but really nice at night.

It was mid-90's and higher by about 11 am.  It started cooling off at around 9-10 pm every day.

But, it was extremely nice from about 10 pm until 9 am every day.

I would do it again.

Las Vegas, on the other hand, was way too hot to handle.  I won't be doing Las Vegas in July for a long time.  It was over 100 degrees at 11 pm everyday.


----------



## kbassosc (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks, Bocabum!


----------



## Carron (Oct 6, 2005)

We were in Sedona in August and it was beautiful.  The heat is a "dry heat" as they say, especially if you are coming from the Carolinas.  We always brought along frozen water bottles and sometimes would do inside things during the hottest part of the day.  The evenings cooled down nicely and wait until you see all the stars in the sky at night!  You will love it, one of the most gorgeous places I have ever been.  Make sure you go to Slide Rock park.   Ann


----------



## JLB (Oct 6, 2005)

Our boatguests this week said they like Sedona in April and October, because the summers are so hot.


----------



## Conan (Oct 6, 2005)

The only time the August heat really bothered us was when we were hiking among the red rocks.  If the trail is level you can pace yourself, but if it turns uphill you'll really feel it.

So for example the hike at Montezuma Castle was tolerable at about 105 degrees because it's a level 1/3 mile trail.  But I had to quit halfway up the trail to Cathedral Rock.


----------



## yan19454 (Oct 6, 2005)

I went there in Aug 6-13, 2005. It was not bad at all .  Just drive carefully. I got a ticket for over speed limit 10 which is acceptable in PA. They have camera in some intersection.


----------



## grest (Oct 7, 2005)

We've been to Sedona in August on two occasions, so obviously the heat didn't keep us away...  It IS hot, though, and parts of August, as I recall, are in what they call their monsoon season...we did not encounter this.  Have a great time.
Connie


----------



## bellesgirl (Oct 7, 2005)

August in Sedona can be tricky.  We were there anumber of years ago. That is the monsoon season - that's what they call it.  We did get a lot of rain and the daytime temperature dropped from the low 100's to the 70's.  We had to buy sweatshirts, because we did not think to bring any.  But Sedona is beautiful any time.


----------



## jbhunt (Oct 14, 2005)

*Just My Two Cents*

We went to Scottsdale in August, but visited Sedona and the Grand Canyon during that time.  It was quiet warm in Scottsdale, but that dry heat so we went out and about with no bother.  As we drove to Sedona, it became a lot cooler.  It was so nice, because my DH and I were the only ones on the jeep ride so we were able to ask a lot of questions and the guide spent more time with us.   It wasn't crowded anywhere we went.  We took the Grand Canyon Rail and that was fun.

Must say, that golf in Scottsdale was a little warm.  Again, my husband and I had the whole golf course to ourselves.  I am sure we were seen as fools, but we had a great time!

We will be in Sedona in February!  Love it there!

Have fun!  

Barb


----------



## susieq (Oct 16, 2005)

We were in Sedona in August back in 2001. It was absolutely beautiful. It was hot ~ but not unbearable. Phoenix on the other hand was intollerable. We discovered this year, (we vacationed in Colorado), that by walking ~ probably 12 - 15 miles a week, for a few weeks before ~ we never experienced jet lag on this trip. Not sure if that's why or not, originally we had done this because of the altitude ........ a fringe benefit I suppose. We were told on both vacations, to bring water everywhere. We froze 3/4 full bottles overnight, than just filled them completely in the morning. We had ice water all day. By bringing water everywhere, and sunscreen, you'll have a great time.


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 16, 2005)

*We were there this past August--Would do it again!*

We took a two-week trip from Las Vegas, to Utah, to Grand Canyon, with the final week in Sedona.  I really started questioning my sanity after many people forewarned my decision to go in August.  In fact, I think it came up in a thread on TUG several months before my trip and someone said that it would be Burnt Earth, USA or something like that.  I cringed, but said, oh well, all the arrangements were made and we would enjoy ourselves anyway.  I couldn't have asked for better weather or been happier with the timeframe we went.  I do know we did get lucky with the temperatures in Las Vegas the three days we were there.  I'm sure there are probably more perfect times to be there, but August was just fine with us.  I guess they're right about the dry heat because before we left for our trip from Virginia, the humidity in the 90's was miserable.  Our first time there and can't wait to do it again.  Beautiful.


----------



## kbassosc (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks to all of you who took the time to reply! It sound son balance like it will be fine, if we are careful with water and sunscreen. I really appreciate the information, advice, and encouragement!
Karen


----------

